# Apex - Superheroes and superpowers for 5E



## DiasExMachina (Nov 6, 2016)

Today is the day

Apex – 5th Edition version has been released.

Superheroes and super powers for 5th Edition.

Get it now for the opening sale price of $3.99!

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/197564/Apex-5E-version


----------

